# Moult Much? haha



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

This is my girl that was laying while all the others moulted..... shes apparently a late bloomer and doesnt follow the crowd... LOL


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Bless her heart!! She's a doll though!


----------



## bgibson5 (Oct 27, 2012)

She looks like our Little Lady, who has finally started to get her feathers! She's now silvery, pearly in color. Such a pretty girl!!


----------

